# Waht do you know about Robespierre?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

What do you know about Robespierre?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximilien_Robespierre

A killer, a powerful one who died in the guillotine as he did with other people.

Why am I speaking about him? Well. I *can't* tell you, it is just in my heart right now.
I think I'll go to the guillotine soon...But.

You don't have to answer to this thread...This is not exactly a thread, it is a desperate cry.

Probably this thread will disappear, more than probably like many threads have disappeared lately.

Martin, sad

[email protected]


----------

